# Amplificador de 600W



## djxander (Jun 25, 2010)

Este esquematico de eagle esta listo solo ubica los componentes a tu gusto y routear y tendras tu amplificador de 600w. remplaze los c3856 por un bda249 y el a1492 por u bd250.
y al parecer trabajan bien montenlos en disipadores.
Nota: Puededen modificarlo si quieren y les recomiendo un ecualizador o un supresor de ruido


----------



## Cacho (Jun 25, 2010)

Citá la fuente del circuito, por lo menos...
Ese es un diseño de Rod Elliot y se encuentra en http://sound.whsites.net/project68.htm.

Y de paso revisá la etapa de salida que está mal puesta: Usaste 4 PNPs como transistores de potencia y son 2 PNP y 2 NPN.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 25, 2010)

djxander dijo:


> Este esquematico de eagle esta listo solo ubica los componentes a tu gusto y routear y tendras tu amplificador de 600w. remplaze los c3856 por un bda249 y el a1492 por u bd250.
> y al parecer trabajan bien montenlos en disipadores.
> Nota: Puededen modificarlo si quieren y les recomiendo un ecualizador o un supresor de ruido


¿ Y como puedo verlo si no poseo Eagle ?
¿ No sería mejor publicar el esquema en algún formato gráfico en el que se pudiera ver directamente el esquema ?

*Algo así:*



 
*Fuente*




Cacho dijo:


> ....Y de paso revisá la etapa de salida que está mal puesta: Usaste 4 PNPs como transistores de potencia y son 2 PNP y 2 NPN.....


Basandome en comentario de Cacho yo pregunto:
¿ Lo simulaste ?
¿ Lo armaste ?
¿ Ambas cosas ?
¿ Ninguna ?


----------



## djxander (Jun 25, 2010)

lo simule en multisin y sirvio dio un total de 597w y su ali mentacion de +56v y -56


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ No sería mejor publicar el esquema en algún formato gráfico en el que se pudiera ver directamente el esquema ?


Muy cierto. Acá lo dejo.

De nuevo, DJXander, el Eagle tiene la opción de exportar a .pdf dentro de las opciones de impresión. Te recomiendo que incluyas el archivo .pdf junto con el .sch para que los que no tienen el EAGLE lo puedan ver 
Y ya que estás, fijate qué corrientes maneja cada transistor en tu simulación. No van a estar felices los de salida...

Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jul 4, 2010)

djxander dijo:


> Este esquematico de eagle esta listo solo ubica los componentes a tu gusto y routear y tendras tu amplificador de 600w. remplaze los c3856 por un bda249 y el a1492 por u bd250.
> y al parecer trabajan bien montenlos en disipadores.
> Nota: Puededen modificarlo si quieren y les recomiendo un ecualizador o un supresor de ruido


 
Porque subir solo el archivo .sch , pense que era el proyecto completo.

Saludos


----------

